# international schools Lanzarote



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

we looking to move to lanzarote puerto del carmen and was wondering if the international schools were any good for a 12 year old any help please


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

francisbl said:


> we looking to move to lanzarote puerto del carmen and was wondering if the international schools were any good for a 12 year old any help please


Schools in Spain | Nabss This organisation is a good guide to good schools in Spain

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

francisbl said:


> we looking to move to lanzarote puerto del carmen and was wondering if the international schools were any good for a 12 year old any help please


I can't give you any personal advice, but the only one listed by Nabss is theis one

http://www.nabss.org/test/schoolsen.php?school=bsLanzarote&h=1500


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

*british school of lanzarote*

is there any 1 on here that have children in the british school of lanzarote that can help me with a few questions 
1) has far as schools do your children like it 
2) how much are the fees 
anything else that would help me please i boy will be 13 when we move


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

If you Google, British Schools in Lanzarote, there several responses that may be of interest,

Hepa


----------

